# Shelter help



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

onder: How much would this cost? any ideas?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It would really depend on if you could find the dog kennel for cheap. A brand new one runs about $300. Then you would have to buy the lumber if you don't already have it. I would also do the roof so it angles for water to run off and shingle it, otherwise the wood will just rot.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have that same exact set up for one of the bucks pens. I got the kennel for free, but I don't have the lumber just tarps on it, but I think I might get the lumber.... I also put some pallets down in there so they don't have to lay on the ground...


----------



## PLAIST (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello I'm new 2 raising goats. I have a couple questions. 1. How can u tell if a goat has fever
2. What and how often should I worm them
3. What is the best way 2 trim their hooves I got peed on yesterday by trying this lol
4. What would make a good barn. Wood or metal 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

PLAIST said:


> Hello I'm new 2 raising goats. I have a couple questions. 1. How can u tell if a goat has fever
> 2. What and how often should I worm them
> 3. What is the best way 2 trim their hooves I got peed on yesterday by trying this lol
> 4. What would make a good barn. Wood or metal
> ...


You use a thermometer a regular one to check the temp, in the "butt"

Check out videos on hoof trimming goats on YouTube, they are very informative.

Wood would make a better house for a goat in my opinion...

I only worm when needed. I use a pelleted dewormer for all my goats in the fall and spring..., it's a light dewormer, but I only use the hard core stuff if they show signs of needing it

Hope this helps;-)


----------



## PLAIST (Feb 16, 2014)

So I would b able 2 tell if they really needed the hard core wormer and what do u use in this instance and the pelleted kind can b found at tractor supply r a feed store 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If not preggo I use Valbalzen, that is a good broad spectrum dewormer. I use positive pellets as the pelleted dewormer.... Signs of needing deworming is eyelids and gums are pale, I check my crew almost everyday. If they are loosing weight, thin, coat not as shiny as it should be that could be a worm load too. You can take a fecal into a vet to check for worms, that is the best way.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, and yes all of this can be found at TSC.


----------



## PLAIST (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## PLAIST (Feb 16, 2014)

What would b better hog wire fence or barbed wire fencing and in also looking into barns. I'm thinking about getting a metal carport and converting that into a housing area 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Definitely not barbed wire fencing... They can get hurt real easy;( Not sure what you mean by hog wire, I just have hot wire, and deer fencing along my bucks pen....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hog wire will need an electric wire or 2 along the top to keep them from jumping out

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## PLAIST (Feb 16, 2014)

I wouldn't b able 2 put hot wire as we won't have electricity, hog wire is the welded wire i can put some barbed wire at the top so they can't get out


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a goat that is walking through our hotwire fence and I don't know how to deter her from it she just slides under it we even put a extra strand and she slips in between them if it is shocking her she doesn't show it im puzzled:hair:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

PLAIST said:


> I wouldn't b able 2 put hot wire as we won't have electricity, hog wire is the welded wire i can put some barbed wire at the top so they can't get out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Please do not use barbed wire.
If the hog wire is tall enough, you should not have problems with them jumping out. You just need to make sure it is stretched real tight. Ours love to rub on it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you use barbed wire on top be aware that if the do get out serious injuries can occur.


----------



## PLAIST (Feb 16, 2014)

I think tractor supply only sells the hog wire up 2 4 ft


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

What kind of goats are you planning on?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you thought about using cattle panels? Those are good too.


----------



## PLAIST (Feb 16, 2014)

I have 2 Nigerians but we have them n our backyard right now we r building in May we have 5 acres so I would like 2 put them in the pasture. I've never heard of cattle panels where can I get them 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Honey21 said:


> I have a goat that is walking through our hotwire fence and I don't know how to deter her from it she just slides under it we even put a extra strand and she slips in between them if it is shocking her she doesn't show it im puzzled:hair:


I have a few who do that too, my dear juvenile delinquent ober buckling Charlie. I put up some deer fencing on the outside of the fence post, and haven't had a problem sense. He just needed a physical barrier to look at I guess... Also, you need to make sure you have a hot enough fence too. I have 3 to 4 strands all around, and they cry when they touch mine silly stinkers...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Tractor supply has them. I use the cattle panels to make creep feeder areas and for my hay feeder. I like the hog panels that our local feed store has better. Cattle panel holes are 4x6. The nice hog panels are 4x4 holes and don't bend as easy. You will need to decide if they can get their heads stuck in the cattle panels. I have Boers- some with and some without horns. I have one who can only fit her nose in to get the hay from the feeder, the rest can put their entire head in. Now, if I was using this as a fence, I could see them jumping up, sticking their head in, falling and hanging...
That is why the 4x4 holes in the hog panels are nicer. However, I don't think all hog panels are the same. Look at the size of the holes and if they are the same all the way up...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

A four foot fence should be fine for Nigerians. We get cattle panels from the feed store. TSC should have them. Easy to put up with t posts. Could also do a fence with pallets.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

what voltage is yours and where can I get deer fence from? mine is 250 volts for ten miles


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Honey21 said:


> what voltage is yours and where can I get deer fence from? mine is 250 volts for ten miles


Actually you go by the joules, and mine can go to 18. Mine is a 30 mile. I'll take a pic of it. If yours is only 10 miles that might be your problem too. Since you need multiple strands each strand is taking up the 10 miles etc... So depending on how much land you have that might be the problem. When I go out to feed and to check on the little ones I'll take a pic of my fence charger, which isn't running right now as half of one of our fields flooded and the fence is in that section;( The deer fencing I found online at Home Depot.com and in CL.


----------



## PLAIST (Feb 16, 2014)

So the hog panels would b better as fencing in a pasture and would b suffice to enough 2 keep coyotes out


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not sure they will keep the goats in but keeping the coyotes out, I don't know. It would make it more challenging for them..


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

A coyote will right over top a hog panel in nothing flat. Hog panels really aren't tall enough. My ND's can and will go over a hog panel. You need to have at least 5 foot fences. Combination panels will have smaller squares near the bottom and bigger toward the top. Or you can get 5 ft "field fence". If they coyote is determined enough, the only thing that will stop them is the electric fence. You can also get electric fencers that are solar powered or powered off a car battery if you can't get electricity to the fenced area. Get the highest joule one you can afford. The harder the bite, the more deterrent. If you are buying fence, make sure you get the woven kind and not welded as your ND's will learn how to break the welds and push holes in....I have one that can destroy a welded wire in less than 5 minutes!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Here are pics of the different ones. First one is welded wire. You can see where the welds have been broken

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cattle panel and combination panel. Note the difference at the bottom of the panels

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And finally woven wire

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## PLAIST (Feb 16, 2014)

Just went 2 tractor supply and went look at the cattle panels they son have some with smaller holes does that go on t posts 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You can tie them onto whatever post you want

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## PLAIST (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok thanks so much we might look into putting a hot wire in a car battery r something I'm just looking 4 their safety


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Cattle panels have worked best for us to far.


----------



## PLAIST (Feb 16, 2014)

Scottyhorse what is your cattle panel on 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Some is on wooden posts (so we used those really big staples and hammered them in) and part is on t posts. For the t posts we used these little metal clips that come in a bag and you twist around the t post and then onto the fence.


----------



## PLAIST (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok thanjs


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

This thread is just what I was looking for! 18 jules for an electric fence, got it. We have a chain link fence around our 1 acre property and it's 6 feet tall but we want to add a smaller pen inside our property for locking them in at night. We planned on purchasing this brand of fencing: http://www.homedepot.com/s/farmguard?NCNI-5
And then adding electric fencing along the top to keep predators out.

Does this seem like a good plan? 
BTW...Hi Janeen! How is Mr. T??? I love seeing you on here


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

EggieBaby said:


> This thread is just what I was looking for! 18 jules for an electric fence, got it. We have a chain link fence around our 1 acre property and it's 6 feet tall but we want to add a smaller pen inside our property for locking them in at night. We planned on purchasing this brand of fencing: http://www.homedepot.com/s/farmguard?NCNI-5
> 
> And then adding electric fencing along the top to keep predators out.
> 
> ...


Hello Eggiebaby;-)
That fence will work. I forgot to get pics of my charger sorry about that...

Mr. T is doing well;-) He's the first to investigate anything and he comes running to me, well for food, but also for his petting session. He's so cute.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

They also sell solar fence chargers ... My neighbor had one it is awsome!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a wood shed that I use for kidding and the first couple of weeks. It is simply warmer and closer to the house.
I have several carports converted to goat sheds. I love them and the goats have done great even with the extreme temps.
I go through Carolina Carports.....

We use 4 ft field fence. When we first started we used electric fence, did not work at all... they just went on like it was nothing. The 4 ft woven fence works great for us.

Worming is different for every area and herd. You really have to look at nearby farms because parasites are so different from one area to another. The pellets would not work for my farm at all and works well for others. The main thing is getting before and after fecals, learn how to check for anemia and stay vigilant.

Good Luck


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

NICE set up, Laura! I really like that!!


----------



## PLAIST (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes very nice and beautiful land. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## PLAIST (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll look into the solar thing thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## PLAIST (Feb 16, 2014)

I actually went in Carolina carports yesterday. I want 2 b able 2 put pens in there 4 them so at night I can put them in there 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

awesome lay out I wish I had that much land and it is a beautiful sight to look upon


----------

